# My little lamancha mixes. Pic Heavy!!



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 2, 2012)

I got 2 new lamancha mixes yesterday. I got won over by the earless goats and just love the lamancha personalities.  They're pretty skinny and need a bit..who am I kidding? A lot of work but we'll get there eventually! "Buttermilk" is the white/cream one and the other one I just cant help but call "Buiscuts"! She needs a better name if anyone has any ideas! Buttermilk is 50% lamancha, 25% saanen, 25% alpine and Buiscuts is lamancha/alpine I beleive(maybe 75%/25%).. She's seriously skinny and thats the main reason I took her home as well. I was just gonna get Buttermilk cause she's the sweetest goat ever but she needed a friend so I took the skinniest, saddest looking one. 

I'm slowly introducing them to grain(goat feed..) and I put them on free choice grass hay. I also feed a Noble goat grower, alfalfa pellet, and beet pulp pellet mixture. They're both getting a bath (and blow dry) in the house tomorrow because they're filthy and smelly. My other goats dont. smell.  not sure why these goats were all really stinky. Even their goaty pebbles stink kinda funny! lol! And I know, I broke the quarenteen rule. I had them separate for a little while but everyone was much happier together. 



Anyone have any guesses as to age? She said they were febuary babies but my lamancha/saanen pair were feb babies and they are at _least_ twice the size of them. She also seemed to think hey were ready to be bred and offered up buck services. These girls wont be ready to breed until next year!










Haha I noticed Squirt, the black/tan lamancha, yawning after I took the pic!! 










Buttermilk





Buiscuts










Squirt has NO modesty, obviously! This is the best one I had for size comparason.










You can kinda tell how skinny she is here by looking at the ridge of her spine. Her winter coat hides alot though.. She's definately a 1 on the body condition scale. Buttermilk's not better then a 2. 





Squirt the Lamancha doe and Knuckle Head the Saanen wether. I'd say squirts about 100lbs and Knuckle Head's pushing 120! He's HUGE!





Knuckle head hamming it up for the camera!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats on your new girls!    The pics make it hard to tell their condition, for their age have you looked at their teeth? All cuties though. Your squirt makes me laugh. I bet she is naughty!  
I really wanted a Lamancha too and got one I think in April? this year. LOVE HER, but she is such a brat!! It makes me wonder if all LM's are stinkers. My girl was born Mid Feb, so that is...9 1/2 months. She is 70+ lbs. She is not that tall, still has a babyish look. She is PB. She is in excellent cond. I think her line is a bit on the small side.

I love LM's too! The pic of Knucklehead should go up for POW!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 3, 2012)

Very cute!  Look friendly.  x2 on check their teeth for some age reference.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow. Squirt was born Feb 19th and I've had her since 6 days old.. I wondered why I had NO problems hitting 80lbs by 8 months old(I read thats a safe weight to breed them.  Shoot, I have 77lbs marked down for her at 6 1/2 months.) And her condition is right where I want it. She was the size of the lady's full grown second freshner lamancha mix that I saw yesterday. Makes me want to go weigh her again today..   

She is SO bad! Recently I told her she was on my naughty list! She LOVES pestering me and pushing up agenst me. Big TURD! And the worst part is she tries to make me think she's so forgetful and silly but she's so smart and does it ALL on purpose.

I'm thinking about having my vet friend evaluate Buiscuts and write up something on her condition and all the things she's probably going to need to get her back to good health and an acceptable weight. I feel like I need to cover my butt here just in case.    

I breifly looked at teeth. Need to check again though.


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 3, 2012)

Precious!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 3, 2012)

Beautiful...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> Wow. Squirt was born Feb 19th and I've had her since 6 days old.. I wondered why I had NO problems hitting 80lbs by 8 months old(I read thats a safe weight to breed them.  Shoot, I have 77lbs marked down for her at 6 1/2 months.) And her condition is right where I want it. She was the size of the lady's full grown second freshner lamancha mix that I saw yesterday. Makes me want to go weigh her again today..
> 
> She is SO bad! Recently I told her she was on my naughty list! She LOVES pestering me and pushing up agenst me. Big TURD! And the worst part is she tries to make me think she's so forgetful and silly but she's so smart and does it ALL on purpose..


My Millie's breeder and I had talked when she was about 6 months old and she (breeder) wanted to know if Millie was on the smaller side because her sis was too. Momma goat was on the smaller side. Millie is in great condition and has excellent parasite resistance too. It is hard for me to judge at which point I will breed her. Definitely not for awhile...I think maybe at 18 months,  by then I think she will be at her adult height and good solid weight.  I still don't know if I will get a LM buck or "make" mini manchas and breed her to my ND buck. I like the earless goat but it seems to be a real turnoff to a lot of people. 

I wanted one (LM) because I'd always heard they are so sweet. YEAH....they are...but...naughty. I was wondering if this is all LM's or just my bad girl! She does the same thing as Squirt! If she doesn't get your immediate, undivided attention she will gently butt your leg until you do! She never does it mean but geesh she can be a pest! The breeders DH had surgery and wasn't able to disbud that group of kids. I really didn't care because I have horned goats and they are fine, no problems. With Millie- I really wish she was disbudded! I think all her kids should be too and I am NOT into disbudding at all. I don't know anyone who has LM so it's hard to get experienced opinions. Don't get me wrong I LOVE HER!! But she can be so smart and so naughty  that it is sometimes hard to keep her in with my trouble free ND's and I don't want to have to put her i with the Kiko's.

Sorry to barge in on your thread  Love the look of Squirt and she makes me giggle cuz I can just picture her antics. Like the butt  in the picture! What do you think about weight, breeding, and horns? BTW it is actual weight , not tape weight.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 3, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I re-weighed and measured their hight today cause I was really curious! She's just about 90lbs *actual weight*(I dont have a tape, nor would I use that method), 24 inches at the withers.. he's 110# and almost 30 inches at the withers  I had NO idea saanens were a LARGE goat! lol he was born Feb 9th of this year and I got him at a day old. He's my GIANT ham. 

Squirt on the other hand is currently on time-out cause she ran past me at the gate and was playing hard to get. Her attitude has been getting worse and worse and I've been chalking it up to a "naughty teenage phase". Plus its way worse when she's in heat. The only problem is she makes me love her so much she doesn't ever stay in trouble long.   Theres my problem right there!  When I was little my mom would "smack" us on the hand when we were bad. I used to act like it hurt and that I'd never do it again but really it was no big deal.. Thats probably what Squirt thinks. I can get in BIG trouble and mama's just gonna tell me NO and put me away with a light tap on the nose.    

Millie sounds a lot like Squirt! I couldn't imagine if she had horns though. I'd probably have about 4 holes in my leg and one in my side by now. Its funny cause if I dont pay attention to her she tugs on my clothes and tries to chew on me. But the second she can sense me turning to look at her she stops and looks the other direction like 'Nope, not me! I'm just enjoying the view.' and the second I stop paying attention the nibbler is back.    I've been debating doing the whole mini mancha thing. Still not decided yet either. I was gonna host a buck here to breed everyone but the new ones aren't big enough to be bred yet so I might just send her to the buck now that Knuckle Head has more friends. 

This is her in a nut shell!





Alright, i'm gonna do it! Haha and this is NOT the picture to get a really good view of me but I was cracking up at the goat. Every time I went to take the pic he turned his head and turned into a total cheeseball! I'd love a pair just like mine but I dont think I can handle another one of either!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2012)

Its funny cause if I dont pay attention to her she tugs on my clothes and tries to chew on me. But the second she can sense me turning to look at her she stops and looks the other direction like 'Nope, not me! I'm just enjoying the view.' and the second I stop paying attention the nibbler is back.

    Millie too! She will get past you at the gate, sqeeze through the bars into the chicken house AND jump up into the nesting boxes! She is a dork!! My DH doesn't really have much to do with the farm (except for being the financier!  ) and he LOVES this girl! She is such a troublemaker.

I had to look and see where you were, because I thought they _Have_ to be related!!! 

The only pics I can get of Millie is her butt sticking up in the air... she _has to have the grass on the other side of the fence_ so she sticks her head right on through! Then gets stuck, she doesn't even care if she gets stuck.  Not one of our other goats have ever done this!

Knucklehead looks so sweet.

BTW- you look 60...I don't think so..where'd that come from??

Love your pics!


----------



## bigmike (Dec 4, 2012)

I am loving this thread..My 9 month old lamancha is a stinker too.But she can be so sweet and has a great personality..She has gotten to where she will beg looking for animal crackers..She stands up on her hind legs with her front legs out in front of her and it looks like she is begging or praying.She is so cute.She recognizes my car when I drive by the pen coming home from work and runs over to the fence and puts her legs up on it and starts talking to me.She knows it is feeding time...I haven't seens any signs of heat so far so I guess I will have to wait to breed her..I am going for the minimancha's all the way..


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2012)

bigmike said:
			
		

> I am loving this thread..My 9 month old lamancha is a stinker too.


Thanks CrazyCCL! I'm with Big Mike. I guess us lamancha people are far and few between! I can see how some people would not like them.  My family really likes the ND's but they are annoyed most of the time with Millie. :/

Big Mike...do you have a picture somewhere on here of your brat..oops...I meant darling baby girl? 

Gotta ask...do you like goats with floppy ears?    I love the no ears! or the stick out from the sides pf the head ears!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 4, 2012)

I thought it was just my little brat.. Good to know I'm not the only one! I do see a pattern with the ages though, maybe its something they'll grow out of!  

Millie sounds like she could give Squirt a run for her money! lol! 

Squirt got out the other day.. I think she jumped up onto my "goat tote" thats 3 1/2 ft high and jumped out and went around (on the main road in our little town, and not to mention its "crop" season in the mountains of northern california right now so you have a bunch of idiots and their brothers and cousins driving up and down the road!) BAD GIRL! I came out with a couple gingersnaps because I was going to visit them and give them treats before I had to go to town. She was in the driveway on the outside of her pen.  Then I put her away and they both got cookies. So basically I rewarded her for getting out!  Lol Must have been my fault anyway for underestimating her. NEVER underestimate a lamancha!


----------



## bigmike (Dec 4, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> bigmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Southern, don't have any pics yet.Working on getting a decent camera so I can post some..Not much into the floppy ears but I love the no ears on the Lamancha.I also have a couple of ND's but as soon as I saw the CL posting for Cupcake (Lamancha) on CL at the wonderful price she was I immediately mailed about her...Then on that Saturday I drove the 2 hours one way to pick her up in my Corrola..Cupcake looks a lot like CrazyCCL's..I am just waiting unti she comes into heat so I can get her bred..


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 4, 2012)

I took a couple more pics of the goats yesterday. Buiscuts got a much needed bath. Their hooves are pretty sad looking. All it would have taken is probably about 5-10 mins to quickly snip the extra off. I wondered why she was ice skating on our wood floors.. Their feet have been pretty muddy cause their was about 4-6 inches of slosh in their pen. All the pine needles kept my pen pretty good actually so I dont have that problem..  I only brought $180 cash with me and it was $200 for the pair so I'm supposed to mail the last $20 to her. (she was originally asking $125 each for them.. + $50 if I wanted them bred.. but they were only $100 each since I took 2). I just found my hoof trimmers rusty(note to self.. Keep the next pair in the house and not in the shed.. Its been SO humid here) so I have to go spend $20 on a new pair, Maybe I'll go buy some new ones and offer to go trim some goat hooves for her to "work off" the $20 I owe her. (I'm having a little trouble just giving her the money because of the condition they were in..) She was SUPER nice I just think she was way in over her head.   

Buiscuts
Fronts






Front





Rear





Buttermilk 
Rear





other rear





Buiscuts in the bath. I tried to flatten the hair but you just cant tell how skinny she is from a pic.. 






And can you tell age on a goat by the teeth under a year old?



I also tried to get an eyelid pic..


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 4, 2012)

bigmike said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She could be having a really quiet heat. Squirts usually pretty quiet and shy about it.. But she's constantly waving her tail around and is always flaunting her lady part to the world!! Again, she skipped the lesson on modesty! lol

Are there pics of Millie somewhere?!!  

In my expirience the floppy eared goats go Baaaaaaa...... BAAAAAAAA .......... BAAAAAAAAAAA way too much!! Plus squirt and knuckle head are EAR BITERS! The alpine boer pair I had.. Poor things! I would hear a yell and knucklehead would be biting an ear.. Thats how they would get them away from the food.  The ears were awesome though and stuck out to the side!

Miss these girls SOOO much but I really needed bottle babies that I could handle all the time. After the antibiotic round I was pretty set back in the taming phase.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow...the hooves :/    and in the pic (I know cameras don't always get right color image)  the eyes do look pale.
What has a fecal shown? 
Just curious, when you picked them up did you examine the goats in front of the owner? I have a whole checklist I go over so nothing is missed AND I know the owner gets to see the condition of the animal they are selling. 
Your right about sometimes people are in over their head. I also know sometimes things can get out of hand when there is something serious going on in the persons life. I know someone who had an ailing dying father and at the same time a sibling diagnosed with cancer and there was one other thing which I wouldn't want to say on here. End of that was she ended up selling a lot of her animals and the ones she kept she pretty much could only do the bare minimum. She was the caregiver for all of these people. Eventually life went on things stabilized and all was back to normal.      I try not to make quick judgments about anyone because we often times don't know the whole story and people shouldn't have to share their whole story, if you know what I mean. oh, yeah, I wasn't suggesting you were judging- just wanted to make that clear. 

Just me... but I'd honor the agreement you made with her, pay her the $20 THEN still offer to help her trim some hooves. I rather lend the helping hand and be a blessing to someone else. Sometimes we don't know what a single act of selflessness can mean to another person! 

I will try to find a picture of Millie...like I said it's usually the wrong end or she will have to "check out the camera". 

So... Crazy CCL how many goats do you have now?  

Should I make a new thread CrazyCCL... I feel like were havin' our own little party here, which I like, but I don't want to barge in on your thread! It should be titled "For those who have Lamanchas Only" - private Party    

and Big Mike- my DH picked up Millie in the back of his car too! 1 1/2 hrs away!  BTW I just learned how to put pics up- not easy! :/


----------



## kstaven (Dec 4, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Just me... but I'd honor the agreement you made with her, pay her the $20 THEN still offer to help her trim some hooves. I rather lend the helping hand and be a blessing to someone else. Sometimes we don't know what a single act of selflessness can mean to another person!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 4, 2012)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Just me... but I'd honor the agreement you made with her, pay her the $20 THEN still offer to help her trim some hooves. I rather lend the helping hand and be a blessing to someone else. Sometimes we don't know what a single act of selflessness can mean to another person!


How do I do it without sounding judgey or coming off as rude though..  We did talk about how skinny they were when I was there, also talked about dewormer and hay.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 4, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Wow...the hooves :/    and in the pic (I know cameras don't always get right color image)  the eyes do look pale.
> What has a fecal shown?
> Just curious, when you picked them up did you examine the goats in front of the owner? I have a whole checklist I go over so nothing is missed AND I know the owner gets to see the condition of the animal they are selling.
> Your right about sometimes people are in over their head. I also know sometimes things can get out of hand when there is something serious going on in the persons life. I know someone who had an ailing dying father and at the same time a sibling diagnosed with cancer and there was one other thing which I wouldn't want to say on here. End of that was she ended up selling a lot of her animals and the ones she kept she pretty much could only do the bare minimum. She was the caregiver for all of these people. Eventually life went on things stabilized and all was back to normal.      I try not to make quick judgments about anyone because we often times don't know the whole story and people shouldn't have to share their whole story, if you know what I mean. oh, yeah, I wasn't suggesting you were judging- just wanted to make that clear.
> ...


A checklist is a great idea. Whats on yours? I didn't even look at the hooves when I was there.. They were in the mud and I was overwhelmed with the choices. lol So I didn't look at them.. They're also shaking their head and dont really have ear holes its such a tiny slit.. Squirt has the same problem though. The cat I brough home with them is looking like he has ear mites. AWESOME! :/ 

The new ones make #3 and #4... Who mentioned mini manchas dangitt??!! Thinking about getting a bottle baby nigi buckling..  NO. I WILL NOT GET ANOTHER GOAT!!    I was thinking we should start a naughty lamancha thread! lol See if its not just us with our brats!


----------



## bigmike (Dec 4, 2012)

If I bathed one of my goats in the shower I would have to move in with the goats..Which they would probably like..But it is pretty cold out here this evening..Since my ND doe is at breeder camp my ND wether has finally started coming up to me for cookies..He has been so skittish but now comes running when he sees me.He is my prettiest goat..I love my Lamancha but he is really a beautiful little boy..


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2012)

bigmike said:
			
		

> If I bathed one of my goats in the shower I would have to move in with the goats..Which they would probably like..But it is pretty cold out here this evening..Since my ND doe is at breeder camp my ND wether has finally started coming up to me for cookies..He has been so skittish but now comes running when he sees me.He is my prettiest goat..I love my Lamancha but he is really a beautiful little boy..


Oh bigmike.....where is the shaking head going tsk tsk tsk emoticon?  I was looking through pics of Millie to see what I could find. I found some...my DD decided to sneak the "baby" (Millie- when we first got her) in the house while I wasn't home. Yeah well my lil sweetheart (DD) took pictures (real bright  ) Millie had jumped up on my kitchen counter!  My other DD said "lets put that up on BYH!"
I said are you crazy.... my sink isn't very clean!      Of course everything was bleached and DD got "the look"! I can't wait for you to be able to put up pics!


Crazy CCL- It can be very touchy and yes sometimes people can react very defensively. Always give the benefit of the doubt and just simply think of how you would want to be treated.  I would give her the balance in person, if possible, tell her how much you are enjoying the goats and ease into the conversation gently. If the girls do have mites let her know. You could just simply ask if she recalls when the hooves were done last and when she answers or asks why you can simply say you like to monitor how each goats hoof patterns are. If she says 1 month than I would let her know how bad they were. Kind of a subtle hint.
It also depends on how well you know the person. I would not present it in an angry or complaining manner, just as a matter of  fact or if you feel a re pore with the person than ask if she would like some help with the hooves of the other goats, possibly easing into it by acknowledging how some things can get away from us before we know it.  More than likely she/he will say no. If it's a "no" because she doesn't think the goats hooves are bad then you may not get anywhere. If it's a no because she's embarrassed, tell her she doesn't need to be embarrassed, sometimes we need a little help and didn't even know we needed it. 

I know I'm not really wording this well. Sorry  
I will look for my checklist, it's somewhere on this computer. 

I would really try to get a fecal so you know exactly what the girls have brought in with them. Especially with new goats you really want to get an accurate worm/egg  evaluation/identification. Just throwing a wormer at them is NOT good. I'm sure you already know that though so sorry if that comes across wrong.

Are we the only 3 people with Lamanchas??


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like you are .  They are okay.  I don't dislike their looks or think they are ugly, but the more prominent ears suit my tastes better.

I am a member of the goat-in-the-tub club though.  I think all of my goats have been in that tub for one reason or another (washing for show, scrubbing off mud cake, cleaning a gash).  We even have a designated goat blow dryer.    FYI they LOVE the blow drying part.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 5, 2012)

My daughter has a registered Lamancha. She is a very, very, bad girl too. (See my "Incredible leaping goat of trouble" thread.) Sweet, but very bad.

She has a totally entitled diva personality. She can jump out of about anything, but doesn't too often except when she's in heat or sees the feed room door open. *sigh* I think she might have gotten over 5 fences to the neighbor's Boer buck, so I think if she's not in raging heat in two weeks I'm going to have to lute her. If I leave the door open she acts like the dog and tries to sneak in the house- she's the same color as our Rotties, so I've let her in not really paying attention, but now that she's quite a bit taller she's having trouble going undercover that way.

We have a Boer/Nubian wether and the 3 yr old and my DD are getting a joint Nigerian for Christmas. The 3 year old did his first show in October and he's hooked- and the LaMancha is just too big for my super-short little guy and he's not getting tall anytime soon. LOL. So, they will take turns with him since some shows he can't show in since he's so young.

There are photos here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.248804145241074.63253.128703253917831&type=1&l=d3b342fb22
The one of her laying on the chicken shelf eating hay out of the top of the hay rack is a typical "Trixie" behavior. And, yes, we should have know. Part of her registered name is Trixie.  There are more recent photos in the Fall album, but FB won't let me move them for some reason.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2012)

Millie.. on top of temp shelter...misbehaving!








DH carrying Millie...getting ready to lift her up for some leaves she wants...   DH is smitten with Millie Couldn't find the picture of her "kissing" DH!






Baby Millie...doesn't she look so innocent? 






Millie...in one of the nesting boxes.







Millie is darker than what she comes out looking like in the pics. All these were taken when she was just 2months old, except the first pic she was  4 months old.  She is 9 1/2 months now...hard to get a picture of. :/


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 6, 2012)

She is so cute!!  Looks like she has a little happy smile in that one of you husband carrying her.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2012)

Millie doesn't want to escape, so to speak, she just wants to be out of where you put her. She is a stinkin' brat. She will get through any door. Is obsessed with chicken food and ANY grass on the _other_ side of the fence. Even if it's the same grass! 
Most of the family gets quite annoyed with her but there are a few of us that LOVES her mischievous ways.


----------



## bigmike (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't have a problem with Cupcake wanted to escape.As long as the little stinkers stay in the pen she is content,of course if they get out she follows..........Last night I went down and forgot to bring the treats and she was begging..I fed the chickens then put out some Alfalfa for them (my goats WILL NOT eat coastal)..Then I was standing at the fence and watching them eat and she stood up on her hind legs and danced (bets I can describe it).She is so cute when she wants to beat..Gotta watch her as she will bite my ND doe ear if she doesn't move away from the feed fast enough..Not hard but enough to let her know.........Told DW to get me a camera for christmas so I can post goat pics....


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 7, 2012)

My internet connections been a little cranky lately! One of the downfalls about living out in the woods. I wrote this big long post earlier, even posted a bunch of pictures and it froze up and I had to Ctrl+Alt+delete to close the internet..  :/ So lets try this again!


Fullhousefarm, Whats up with the ear biting?!! Lol She's such a pretty girl! I really like your wether too, he's soo red!



Awe Southern! She looks like a sweet little BRAT!!  Dbf and squirt started butting heads really early on. He just doesn't understnad why I like her so much!! Lol I went out of town to visit my parents a few hours away so he was taking care of them and she snuck past him one morning just before he was on his way to work and I guess she RAN!!   He said he chased her for 10 minutes and by the time he finally caught her he said he was shaking mad..  Why didnt he just grab food.. she would have followed him anywhere.. and she doesn't really run unless you're mad and chasing her! So he pets them over the fence every once and a while, and he'll feed them brush for me.. but thats about it.  


bigmike, Cupcake sounds like a fun little goat! Early on I had to teach mine all fours on the ground when I'm around though because I have a 17 month old neice thats gonna come visit eventually, (they live 4 hours away so I usually go visit them) so they need to be pretty 'safe'.   No they're actually pretty good for the most part, squirt just has these BAD streaks. And she's in heat right now so she's been really bad these last couple days! 





I have some pictures. Gonna put them in a different post so I dont get mad when the computer doesnt want to work!

Oh and the new goats are doing really really well. They did have creepy crawlys though,  but I'm pretty sure I got them all.. They're SOOO sweet. Maybe I should call Buiscuts "Pie".. Cause she's sweet as pie..   lol Need some help here.. She's waaayyy too sweet and gentle to be a buiscut!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 7, 2012)

This was a couple months ago when we first put together the teeter totter. She's like "Hey! Why wont it go down any further??!" 





May/June. They went throught a really boney phase. I was certain I was starving them and upped their food. haha probably why they're so large now!





This was in may when we first put the goat steps in there(the rounds).
She actually has a heart on her neck/chin. You can kinda see it here! 





When I first got her!!  This is probably where we started to go downhill!  Yes, she's on the couch.. 










About the time Dbf started calling her a La Muncher. The 'falling out' didnt happen til a few months later.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2012)

I love the pics, and your post had me laughing! RAN from him!     I can so picture this!
I love the rounds too, nice play toys.
My Katie (ND) is the one that likes to climb in stuff, her favorite position is the sleeping position. Great goat unlike bad, bad MILLIE!
So how are your new additions doing? I noticed the pines in the background. They are natural dewormers, even the bark is. (In case you didn't know)

I'm so glad you put this thread up. I really can't wait for big mike to post pics too! but the stories are priceless. I can see why some people just would not like a LM. They are too smart! 

I couldn't find fullhouse farms thread... do you have the link?

Just saw the pics from fullhouse-     your LM is just as rotten as can be. Great pic, made me laugh!!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 7, 2012)

We do have alot of pine. We have lots of cedar and oak and some fir too. I guess the ponderosa pine needles can cause miscarriages in goats though so I gotta be careful when I breed them .. Squirts waaayyy ready. She's soo bad when she's in heat. She can and will do _whatever_ suits her! 

Dbf cleaned up the hoof trimmers lastnight and I sharpened them and finally got the hooves trimmed. They did pretty well, considering. I took a 1 gallon bucket of warm water out and cleaned their feet first. Then I saw them run a little bit after so they're feeling better! They have cute little trimmed hooves now and their feet look wayy better. Even trimmed Squirt and Knuckle Head's feet. I do squirts every 3 months and its just a quick little trim. Knuckle Head on the other hand needs them done every 3-4 weeks. And its not just a quick clip.. its a loong process and his heels grow fast, and they grow crooked! I have proof that a $10 goat can be more expensive then a $100 goat!  

The new goats are really happy with all the food they get here. They look like they feel a whole lot better. They're spoiled already!!! 

So Buttermilk and ???


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 7, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> We do have alot of pine. We have lots of cedar and oak and some fir too. I guess the ponderosa pine needles can cause miscarriages in goats though so I gotta be careful when I breed them .. Squirts waaayyy ready. She's soo bad when she's in heat. She can and will do _whatever_ suits her!
> 
> Dbf cleaned up the hoof trimmers lastnight and I sharpened them and finally got the hooves trimmed. They did pretty well, considering. I took a 1 gallon bucket of warm water out and cleaned their feet first. Then I saw them run a little bit after so they're feeling better! They have cute little trimmed hooves now and their feet look wayy better. Even trimmed Squirt and Knuckle Head's feet. I do squirts every 3 months and its just a quick little trim. Knuckle Head on the other hand needs them done every 3-4 weeks. And its not just a quick clip.. its a loong process and his heels grow fast, and they grow crooked! I have proof that a $10 goat can be more expensive then a $100 goat!
> 
> ...


Cornbread!  Sorry first thing that popped in my head!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 7, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Cornbread!  Sorry first thing that popped in my head!


Lol! I need something sweeter!!   Dbf said no to pie but suggested half and half.. lol Did I mentioned he named Knuckle Head?!!




So who the heck mentioned mini manchas??! I found the cutest little ND buckling. So much for not keeping bucks! Lol!!  He's light brown and white. She's keeping the solid red one. I think I'm gonna take him to bottle raise hopefully. Goat math IS just like chicken math..   
http://www.facebook.com/pages/TinyHooves-Ranch-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/137141759648750


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 7, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I couldn't find fullhouse farms thread... do you have the link?
> 
> Just saw the pics from fullhouse-     your LM is just as rotten as can be. Great pic, made me laugh!!


Here is the fence thread. http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22678
I'm always looking at other people's goat pens and fences and I have yet to see one that she wouldn't get out of. She even jumped out of the pen at the county fair once!
She is very rotten. She has enough attitude for a whole herd!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about "Honey"? Yeah, been done a thousand times but she looks sweet and her color looks like a touch of honey.  

I have reg ND buck that I will use on Millie, but he is blue eyed and I don't really like the thought of a blue eyed Mini Mancha.
My buck will, was not bottle fed but was spoiled! We got him at 8wks, still a sweetie pie. NONE of my goats were bottle fed and are all sweet. I don't really get the whole bottle fed thing. IMO Mom's should nurse their kids, it's healthier and you also get to see how good a mom is and whether she has good instincts or not. That time also teaches the kid many things.
I am a bit smitten with your Knucklehead!

FHF- The pic with your DD girl climbing through the top of the shelter is hilarious on this end but I can'y imagine how you all are having to deal with it, funny on this end but probably not on yours! Showed the pic to my DH...He thought she was too cute! My family...that goat is terrible, Millie better never do that! SOME PEOPLE....they just don't have an appreciation for highly intelligent animals!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is my "Will"... ND at 8 weeks. He is now 10 months. I'll be using him next year.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow I love Will's coloring! 

I really like Honey!!  They're very happy girls today, feeling better and better by the day. Except everyone is in heat and today Knuckle Head was chasing everyone around sniffing lady parts trying to hump everybody! :rolleyes He's usually such a big, sweet oaf!

All my goats have gold eyes but each one has a different shade. Buttermilk has really light golden eyes, I really like them. 

I got in to goats with a $25 boer/nubian wether that was banded at 2 weeks. I've had dam raised kids and when I take the goats out of their pen, which I do often, the bottle babies stick right by my side. The dam raised kids follow the other goats, not me. Plus I'm such a sucker for baby animals. I got 7 of our 9 cats as abandoned bottle babies through work(been a vet tech for about 7 years up until my last work got bought out and I cant seem to find another job at a vet near me..) I guess bottle raising is kinda like the horns vs. no horns argument.   But *heck no* am I milking a goat twice a day every day so any babies born here will stay on mom until weaned!!  



Squirt today being a brat, like usual! 





Knuckle Head taking a break from chasing the girls around! His little beard just started growing in too!





Buttermilk and Honey





Buttermilk





Honey


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 8, 2012)

Ohhh yeah!! and I'm picking up the buckling tuesday. I'm really excited!!! I always told myself I wouldn't have a buck. Well Why not?!! It will take a little while before he 'IS' a buck and it looks like nobodys getting bred this year. I keep spending the breeding fee on more goats! After this, I'M DONE!!!! For at least... six months!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 9, 2012)

I keep seeing these beautiful color splashed goats (Satyrical, SBC, RollFarm, and I know I saw a few others).  I'd love to know what the dam/sire of these looked like as I plan our breedings for the Spring.  Want to get me on of those!


----------



## bigmike (Dec 9, 2012)

FullHouseFarm...How Did she get up into the top of the shelter?That is so cool.It looks like something that Cupcake would do of given the chance..

Southern...I love your buckling,he is so pretty...I am hoping that I get some color out of my ND breeding..She is pretty plain brown with some darker brown and the buck she is dating sin't very spectacurlarly colored either so hopefully some hidden genes will show up....My prettiest goat is my wether, he is butterschotch (name is butterscotch),colored with some splashes of white..He really is a pretty little goat , almost wish he was intact as I bet he would throw beautiful babies..'


Good news, Cupcake is in heat: so now I can take her to the breeder in a week or so since I know approximately when she'll be coming back into heat...Yesterday DW said I needed to check on the goats as Cupcake was getting on Butterscotch and humping....when I went out a little later she had had some discharge and Buttercup was following her around with his face up in her parts..So now I know..Hopefully I will be getting my ND doe back soon and will take Cupcake and swap them out...

I love ya'lls Lamanchas and I agree that they are special with a great personality..Can be mischevious but I would rather have a little mischevious goat with no ears than a sweet goat with long ears that bleats and yells all the time (nothing wrong with Nubians just not my thing)..Plus I like to be different:  .....


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 9, 2012)

Im not really sure what were doing, but I was told that Lamancha people needed to stick together and i had to join this thread >_>

So...
Here are my Lamancha goats 
Little Annie:








My Pure Lamancha and bad $$$ who runs the herd!
My baby girl Seven:







Who thinks shes a dog and would rather be in the house. And shes a Lamancha Nubian cross.
and my boy Chooch A.K.A. Choochy!







He is my sweet boy, who ate my hair the day before my wedding...BUT I love him :bun hes also a Lamancha Nubian cross ^^
I really need to take more up to date pictures, as these were taken back when I first got them in spring.
but there yeah go! Thats my herd


----------



## bigmike (Dec 9, 2012)

BlueMoon you have such colorful pretty goats...If I was closer I would love to have your buck breed my doe so I could get more color...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 9, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> Ohhh yeah!! and I'm picking up the buckling tuesday. I'm really excited!!! I always told myself I wouldn't have a buck. Well Why not?!! It will take a little while before he 'IS' a buck and it looks like nobodys getting bred this year. I keep spending the breeding fee on more goats! After this, I'M DONE!!!! For at least... six months!!!


Your new girls have got to be so happy...they sure look like they're enjoying the browse!
You will love your buck..  we are going to see this after you pick him up     ND bucks are so sweet.

So Blue Moon has joined your thread CCCL! I hinted at lamancha people sticking together with our baaaaad goats. It does look like fullhouse has the, how should we say,  has won the MOST MISCHIEVOUS AWARD!  

Blue moon , love your goats. Something special about lLM's. Little Annie has that look in her eyes! 

Big Mike- so happy your getting your girls bred. Thanks about Will, he is such a baby. He wasn't bottle fed but the breeder spent so much time with him that when we picked him up and took him from her arms he screamed! 
Since you can't give us pics good descriptions are a must. I think I have a ND that might look like one of yours, I think your wether..you said he was butterscotch in color and name. My Katie is the same with white splashes here and there. Her favorite thing to do is sleep! She eats and then takes a nap. All our pictuers..she is usually napping.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 9, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Blue moon , love your goats. Something special about lLM's. Little Annie has that look in her eyes!


Hehe, you should see the look she has perfected now!!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 9, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> So Blue Moon has joined your thread CCCL! I hinted at lamancha people sticking together with our baaaaad goats. It does look like fullhouse has the, how should we say,  has won the MOST MISCHIEVOUS AWARD!
> 
> :


Yeah, thanks, I think. I should write a book about her. Maybe a children's book with funny illustrations.

Bigmike, she jumped. There is a 4" high divider in the barn made of boards and she jusmped on there like it was a balance beam and then it was only 18" to the "Shelf" that is supposed to be for the chicken.

I'm going to try to get a video of her jumping the fence. All I need to do is lock her in the pen and open the feed room door and over she goes. We're putting up a single strand wire 10" over the fence this week to see if that will stop her. On the other side is a neighbor's goat with two new twin doelings, so if she goes in there she will probably get taught a lesson she will never forget. The mama is a good mama and does not want anyone near her babies- especially other goats. She'll let up oick them up as long as they don't cry.

ETA: I'm having trouble getting into my long-neglected photobucket account so I can post IMG pic links, but if you poke around on my public FB page (FullHouseFarm) there are newer photos in the Fall 2012 album. https://www.facebook.com/fullhousefarm/photos_stream


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 10, 2012)

Up to date pictures!!! 
Little Annie:




Seven:




And Chooch:


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, Little Annie is so muck darker now then she was! I really like them. There was a red nubian/lamancha with those funny ears like chooch has where I got my newer girls but I didn't take her.. I was worried they would be screamers like my last nubian and I told my self no picking goats because of color!


I think my goats get more and more spoiled by the day! I dont mind spoiling the new ones but squirt and knuckle head are starting to get FAT!! I built a hay rack in one of their shelters that holds a 3 string bale (possibly 2) but I dont want the bigger guys to have access to hay 24/7! Not yet anyways. I need to start cutting back on the AM pellets for the larger guys. My goal is no pellets, free choice hay and minerals(plus a lot browse  )   



Going to pick up my little man tomorrow!! I got new pics today! Cannot wait. He'll be 9 days old tomorrow. Hopefully the younger guys will tolerate him during the day because he doesn't have any younger buddies to play with. I'm going to separate squirt and knuckle head because they're just too big for him for now.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 10, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> Wow, Little Annie is so muck darker now then she was! I really like them. There was a red nubian/lamancha with those funny ears like chooch has where I got my newer girls but I didn't take her.. I was worried they would be screamers like my last nubian and I told my self no picking goats because of color!
> 
> 
> I think my goats get more and more spoiled by the day! I dont mind spoiling the new ones but squirt and knuckle head are starting to get FAT!! I built a hay rack in one of their shelters that holds a 3 string bale (possibly 2) but I dont want the bigger guys to have access to hay 24/7! Not yet anyways. I need to start cutting back on the AM pellets for the larger guys. My goal is no pellets, free choice hay and minerals(plus a lot browse  )
> ...


I know right? And I love how fuzzy they got for Winter 
The nubian crosses are a bit noisy I will admit, but no where near as bad as the nubian up the road.
Awe, do have yourself some fat goats? Im always worried im overfeeding, but everyone keeps telling me there fine hehe. I am sure they are greatly enjoying being spoiled though!!

Oh yay!! Taking lots of pictures I hope??? Oh he is going to be so cute!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 10, 2012)

What are you going to name little man? I can't believe you are going to bottle feed...  
Can't wait for pix!


----------



## bigmike (Dec 11, 2012)

My goats are pretty plain..My lamancha is black with some white on her face, She looks a lot like CrazyCCL's girl...My ND doe is a bland dark tan with a little darker strip down her back and some darker coloring on her hocks..My wether is butterscotch colored with some splashes of white on his face.He is really my prettiest goat.......................................................................................Look what I found   http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grd/3466432511.html  ...If the link works am seriously considering her..She is so pretty and I am afraid if I don't get her I will regret it...I am starting to show symptoms of G.A.S.

And to top it off just found someone trying to sell their Registered Lamancha Doe in milk for $100.oo because of a job situation change, said they wold sell her and her 2 half boer kids for 175.oo  I have the feeling I am about to get in trouble!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2012)

Mike you are rapidly becoming a goat addict! 
I really like the sound of your ND girl. That color is hard to find around here!
When did this poor goat kid last? and she's preggars again? Or did I read that wrong?
Sounds like you need a buck fot your girls and then you can have all the goats you want!


----------



## bigmike (Dec 11, 2012)

Southern, the ND goat in the CL ad doesn't say when she kidded last or if she is a first freshener...I was thinking if I got her and she threw me a buck then I would have one with completely different blood lines next year.......I don't think I am gonna pursue the cheap Lamancha..I replied to ad and they sent me pics but I didn't like the looks of her.She is not very pretty and doesn't really look healthy.......Still thinking about the ND doe,trying to find a way to rationalize it when I ask DW....I really love her coloring..


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 11, 2012)

Hahaha bigmike! Sounds like a good deal on the nigerian. I'm quickly learning how addicting goats are. I resisted the urges for a year! (lol thats how long I've had goats) Not gonna tell you how many I had in spring though! haha Oh and I dont ask. I just bring them home. C'mon, dbf would say no if I asked.. or he'd give me some rationalized reason why I should save the money or something! Lol He still doesn't know about the nigerian bottle baby..



I picked up my little man today!!!       I ended up with the dark red one because she decided they didnt need to keep any more bucks and if I had him they can still use him for stud when he's big enough. I took him non registered but I'm going to pay the difference of the registered price and get his papers a little down the road. I need to get some pics of him!!! Except its getting dark now. This guy was a lot more mellow and sweeter then the gold/white one.. That little one was a SPAZ! Didn't I just say no picking goats for color..! lol I LOVE the red though.. He was my first choice until she said they were keeping him.. So it worked out anyways. Try not to spoil him too much! 

OH! And they had some lamanchas! Sweet bratty lamanchas no less!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 11, 2012)

Here he is!!

Nigerian Buckling!


----------



## bigmike (Dec 11, 2012)

I messaged about the ND doe.Didn't ask permission, the worst that can happen is a cold shoulder for a couple of days  ....Person replied to my questions about the doe.Not sure when she is due but said starting to form an udder and tight around the middle..Not registered but that is not a big issue with me..Bred to an ND buck.Thinks she is about a year and a half old....From the reply I think this person isn't very knowledgeable about goats..I'm no pro but have learned a lot from here and the Fi asco web site...Wish me well  as I am about to rescue this beautiful goat..


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 11, 2012)

Good Luck!! Hopefully DW isn't too mad.    We'll see what dbf thinks of the little guy. I'm definately not telling him were keeping him intact!  He called and said he was coming home late from work so he still doesn't know! hahah


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 11, 2012)

haha Surprise!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 11, 2012)

Ahh, she'll be fine.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2012)

All right guys... I'm going to be the bad guy here.

 Big Mike- Not discussing with the  DW..... big no no!

 My DH has done stuff without discussing it with me and I find it absolutely disrespectful. I wouldn't ever do that to him, with anything. It's a respect thing for married people! Now I will tell you if I say I want to get another goat and he says why I lay it all out.... and say "Whatdo ya think?" I then gauge all the body language to see just how freaked out or relaxed he is.... then that determines if I'm getting it right away or if I need to wait a few days then get it!   But really , it's not about "permission" just respect.

Now for CCNCL- You are NOT married...    you can do whatever the heck you want to do!  it's true...ask any married person, they'll tell ya!


----------



## bigmike (Dec 12, 2012)

Southern by choice, I did respect her and showed her the pic this morning and said "I Want Her", she said "No",   I said "Yes", She said "But U all ready have 3 goats and one of them is being bred now, pretty soon U will have a big herd"  ..I said" But she is so pretty I really want her" and she said "Then Get Her"  ....Then DD looked at the picture and said "Oh, she's beautiful, get her Daddy!"..DW called DD a traitor and told her she was supposed be on her side  .She came around quicker than expected, I think her main concern is that we will get too many goats and I won't be able to care for them...4 goats is just a very small herd, we have the room and the money is no problem..All my goat money comes out of my VA check so thats no problem......She has never heard of G.A.S. so she really doesn't understand......So this weekend I will most probably go and pick up my new preggo ND doe........Now I have to get hot and get a milking stand and a few other things since I will have kids sooner rather than later  ...Really hope she throws me a pretty little buck that I can use for a herd sire....


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 12, 2012)

bigmike said:
			
		

> Southern by choice, I did respect her and showed her the pic this morning and said "I Want Her", she said "No",   I said "Yes", She said "But U all ready have 3 goats and one of them is being bred now, pretty soon U will have a big herd"  ..I said" But she is so pretty I really want her" and she said "Then Get Her"  ....Then DD looked at the picture and said "Oh, she's beautiful, get her Daddy!"..DW called DD a traitor and told her she was supposed be on her side  .She came around quicker than expected, I think her main concern is that we will get too many goats and I won't be able to care for them...4 goats is just a very small herd, we have the room and the money is no problem..All my goat money comes out of my VA check so thats no problem......She has never heard of G.A.S. so she really doesn't understand......So this weekend I will most probably go and pick up my new preggo ND doe........Now I have to get hot and get a milking stand and a few other things since I will have kids sooner rather than later  ...Really hope she throws me a pretty little buck that I can use for a herd sire....


Glad the DW agreed. If I had more space here I'd have more goats. Our does are bred now and we have April due dates for them. Definitely can't wait for April! We are hoping for blue eyed doelings we can consider keeping, though it would mean selling a wether to keep a doeling.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 12, 2012)

Aw.. you have a good wife BigMike! 

So happy for you! If you live closer I'd give you one of my ND buck babies...if I have one...3 girls preggars now. Of course I'm hoping for all does but I'm sure I'll get a buck in there somewhere!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 12, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Now for CCNCL- You are NOT married...    you can do whatever the heck you want to do!  it's true...ask any married person, they'll tell ya!


 We've been living together over 3 years. I think its to the point where nothing suprises him anymore! He tells me I should act like it if I wanna get maried. Marry me and I'll act like I'm married!  I buy my animals on my own and feed them myself.. besides the occasional him dragging them up brush, but its only cause he's bored and wants to go chainsaw. We moved in April and this house has no woodstove or anything. We use electric heaters so he cant use the excuse of cutting trees for firewood! Now he just helps the landlady a lot. Shoot it was like pulling teeth to get him to help me build my goat shelter/hay rack.  I have trouble getting the screws in and he just grumbles and puts off helping til I just go do it myself. He used to help me..  So I did about 75% by myself and helped him with the other 25%.   I dont think I'm _that_ much of a pain! 

bigmike, glad DD and DW agreed to get the nigerian!!!  Be careful though, dont tell the doe you want a boy! She'll be sure to give you doelings if you do that! 




Here's the hay rack. I need to make a couple little improvements but overall I think it works well for feeding them. I left the 3 twines on the new bail so maybe it wont fall out as easy and be a little harder to eat! Hopefully! That waste is from me just throwing in like 3 flakes and them pulling it through.  We need to cut the section of 2x4 on the left where the hay would go in and then put a door on hinges over the opening. 






This is the other one. We built it a few weeks ago and he helped a little more on that one. no hay rack, just 10ftx5ft open space. It kept water out great but the last storm was SO bad the water was seeping up through the ground. We were thinking about putting pallets down and putting stall mats on top of them.  We got the panels from my grandpa. We took home about 50 from a stack he had just 'saving for a rainy day'. This shelter is on the other side of the fence/gate. I shut the gate and lock the goats in the bigger area and its a chicken common area during the day. Soon to be baby nigerian pen!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 12, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> Here's the hay rack. I need to make a couple little improvements but overall I think it works well for feeding them. I left the 3 twines on the new bail so maybe it wont fall out as easy and be a little harder to eat! Hopefully! That waste is from me just throwing in like 3 flakes and them pulling it through.  We need to cut the section of 2x4 on the left where the hay would go in and then put a door on hinges over the opening.
> 
> This is the other one. We built it a few weeks ago and he helped a little more on that one. no hay rack, just 10ftx5ft open space. It kept water out great but the last storm was SO bad the water was seeping up through the ground. We were thinking about putting pallets down and putting stall mats on top of them.  We got the panels from my grandpa. We took home about 50 from a stack he had just 'saving for a rainy day'. This shelter is on the other side of the fence/gate. I shut the gate and lock the goats in the bigger area and its a chicken common area during the day. Soon to be baby nigerian pen!
> ]


That's nice! You might try mulch or shavings/mulch over sand in the shelter. We use sand/shavings in our horse stall and it works great even with all of our tropical storms where everything is soaked. We have free "mulch" in the goat shelter that keeps it dry. 

We just have one "pen" (that one goat can get out of) with a 3 sided 8x10 shed we call the "goat barn" that DH build for us. We also usually have a chick cage in there if we have any chicks that are too little to free range and go in the coop. About 2 acres of our yard is fenced for goats- that includes our "Back yard", and another 2.5 is fenced for horses, but only has 4 strand barbed wire really far out and the rest is horse fence- so we let the goats out there sometimes too since it's long, narrow, and there's nothing out the back anyway but 40 acres of cow pasture. It's not wooded, but has a few trees and there are still vines, branches, and such along a lot of the fence and lots of weeks in the corners and around stuff. We really do have spoiled goats.

Is it funny that when I look at everyone's set ups all I think is, "Trixie would be out of there in 3 seconds." I should take some photos of ours.

Speaking of GAS, children are very enabling. The two goats we have are DD's. She bought them with her money, cares for them, shows them, etc. We (well our small horse boarding operation which she and I run) pay for hay, feed, and such. Well, little does she know that she and my 3 year old who showed the wether at the fair are getting a reg. ND for Christmas. I can hardly wait. They have been wishing for weeks- ever since we went and saw them- that they could have one, but DD knows how much they are and remembers how long it took her to save, so she thinks it's impossible. Haha! Maybe someday I'll get myself a goat, but for now I shall live though my kids. Here she is: http://tlcfarmsdwarfgoats.com/New_Kids.html#7


----------



## bigmike (Dec 13, 2012)

Fullhouse......If I am looking at the right one "Frosting" she is beautiful ......Your DDs will be so pleased and I am jealous.. She has great coloring..All those goats were beautiful with such pretty coloring....I sure did like that Minimancha they had at bottom of page..Oh, I have my days with my ND doe, if there is a weakness or way out she will find it and the others will follow..Good luck with the goats..............Mike


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 13, 2012)

Fullhousefarm said:
			
		

> CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness little Black Orchid is adorable. I assume that is the one you are getting the kids? She is gorgeous!  So how do you hide a baby goat till Christmas?


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 13, 2012)

Yep, it's Orchid. She's there till a day or two before Christmas. The breeder was nice enough to keep her for a bit longer for us. Our neighbor also has goats and she offered to keep her the night before so that we could surprise the kids either on Christmas eve or Christmas- whenever we decide to open presents. I'm having trouble waiting, though.


----------



## bigmike (Dec 14, 2012)

Fullhouse,She's so beautiful.Iwish I had a goat that pretty.I bet she will give y'all some beautiful kids.Congratulations..


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2012)

What is with this thread? Now my DH is on his way to go see a buck... 200+ miles round trip..  
Is this contagious? :/
and 2 sheep tomorrow...  guess I better get out there and get working on the farm... but it's cold and I hate cold. :/
 FHF- that is going to be an exciting morning for you guys!

Big Mike- a ND trying to escape.... I understand our naughty little Lamanchas but a ND? Maybe she just loves you toooo much!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 15, 2012)

fullhousefarm, thats gonna be one fun christmas!! They're gonna be soo happy! I got a bunny for christmas one year and it was the best. christmas. present. EVER!  


If it is contagious then it didnt start with me!! lol! But I can say I _*did*_ email to see in my little guys brother was still available. The neighbors were probably gonna take him, but they had more does due in a couple weeks. Lol, not that I need another goat, I just think Rocky Road needs a goat friend. He's gonna start meowing pretty soon.  and then I can feel better about making him an outside goat 100% of the time. Usually I'm the bad one and dbf is the one that keeps me in line, but he likes the little guy almost as much as me.. and I'm pretty sure he let him out and played with him before work this morning..! (I was still sleeping, It was like 6! haha)

This is Swipey (Muffy's sister).. She's like _"Seriously, mom??"_, Rocky's all _"Kisses for the kitty!!"_
And I'll be the first to point out the stack of dishes next to dbf's chair!! Lol, I'm on strike. 










"I getchu if you eat my tail!! (dont worry, claws are still in! She's a really sweet girl!!)





Aaannnndddd let me just say this was a treat to let him sleep on the chair.   I make him sleep in his carrier so he doesn't get too pathetic.  Did I ever mention the goat that thinks he's a people??! I had to send my first bottle baby to the freezer because I got him when I had no other goats and I tried to compensate as his goat friends. He was CRAZY. I couldn't handle him and I gave him away to someone that was going to butcher him. I've yet to come across another goat so obnoxious! He just didn't think life through and acted on whims and impulses.. Without thinking about it. Lol, I cant even describe it.. He was BAD though and I wont ever do that again. Little man can come in and play a little, but he still knows he's a goat!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2012)

Rocky is so adorable! I really don't think there is anything cuter than little kids. Puppies are real close. 
on strike!  good one

Well DH, DD, and my farm partner still aren't home but essentially  have put in over 6 hours to bring home a stool sample. :/
Nice buck but I am not sure he has good enough parasite resistance for my breeding program. Got history and all that good stuff, they have good farm management but we will see. :/


----------



## bigmike (Dec 16, 2012)

Not getting the new girl..Can't get in touch with seller, doesn't answer my emails and ad is gone.So I guess he sold her out from under me..Not too upset I'm sure something else will come along...Breeder is pretty sure my ND doe is bred, going to pick her up next weekend...CCCL better watch out or that little boy is going to be spoiled rotten..


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 16, 2012)

*Is* going to be??!   He's super spoiled already. Also, I thought I was sneaking one in.. Nope.. I think I bought dbf a goat! lol! He loooves his little man!   I'm supposed to go to a family christmas party today a few hours away and I was gonna bring the little man cause my neice will be there and she LOVES animals! She's only 17 months.. Plus he also needs his bottles.. I'll be gone all day! Dbf decided to stay home and wants me to leave the baby with him. Keeps giving me excuses why baby goats wont travel well, and the city air is too unhealthy for a baby goat!! "too much smog." Lmao!  Bahahaha!! Nice try. I might consider it just so they have a day to bond together. My neice and brother dont know I have him so it wouldn't be a dissapointment if I dont bring him.. It'd just be a huge suprise if I do!

Yesterday Dbf said something about my 3 goats.. I was like, uhh, 5??!!  "Oh yeah, I forgot about the 2 new lamancha's you got!"  



bigmike, Sorry about the goat. There will always be more though. (I came across a solid black registered lamancha recently. Waay out of my price range. I probably would have killed to have her though!)  Hopefully you will have some Nigerian babies in 5 months!!!


----------



## bigmike (Dec 16, 2012)

..Change 1000, got my girl..Man emailed me and had been out of town.Gave me directions and I drove the 2 hours one way to get this beautiful goat who is supposedly bred to a tri-colored buck..She should throw some beautiful kids..She is just starting to develop a bag and it isn't full.I am thinking a couple of weeks or more...She is a little shy with the herd.Cupcake is curious but friendly so everything should be ok......Poor thing was a solitary goat and they were just feeding her goat feed no hay..But she seems healthy and strong and looks very good. .Ya'll have seen her pics from the CL ad..As soon as I can I will take more and post them but may be after xmas...  ..Mike


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 16, 2012)

So happy for you!! Maybe you'll get christmas or new years babies! Are we hoping for that buckling?!!  :bun      Now I want a bred goat! hahaha!!  What is wrong with me??! I went from 2 to 5 in a matter of weeks..


----------



## bigmike (Dec 16, 2012)

You have G.A.S. and DBF is showing symptons also  .I know I have it..I still patrol CL looking for goats you never know when you will find a good deal...I think you need a couple more goats  ..........mike


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 16, 2012)

Yay! So happy for you Bigmike!

and CCCL- your post about dbf and "excuses" had me crackin up! He's smitten with the boy!

No new goats here... but checkin out one in SC. Did get sheep today though!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 16, 2012)

Woohoo!!  Glad you got your girl.


----------

